# 466 IH vs Cat C7



## sle (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey guys.
I am in the process of purchasing a truck class 4-5.
I am mainly looking for either a Cat or IH diesel with a hp rating of 190 and a stick shift.
I don't know much about either of these engines.
So if you could help with some info that would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

what year are you talking about? i've never owned one but i think the 466 is the better motor... i run a c7 (3116) and it has lots of blow by with only 400k miles on it and it's had piston rings once already....also note the c7(3116) does not have sleeves so you will have to have a cat reman if needs to be rebuilt right. A CAT reman is about $12,000...i like the 466 also because i'm a sled pulling fan and that is the most popular diesel block...


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

I agree with Jay.. The IH 466 is the better of the two engines, being a wet liner design. The 3116 Cat (and the 3126) are prone to piston issues, and do not have removable liners. At overhaul time, you must machine the block for dry repair sleeves. My shop does the machine work for our local Cat dealer, and I can tell you... it's not a cheap process. Stick with the DT466, you'll be happier in the long run.


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

DT466 all the way. It's one tough SOB. Built to last just like the big displacement diesels.


----------

